# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Micro-Box Team Products  8 July 16 [Micro Box] [ HTC PRO Cable 2 ] [ Edition 2016 ] [ STANDALONE ] V1.0.0.7

## mohamed73

Dear Micro-Box Users !   *DO YOU REMEMBER ?* For our 10 YEARS ANNIVERSARY we decide to make  *HTC CABLE PRO 2 STANDALONE VERSION*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
===>>>* You can now use HTC SOFTWARE WITHOUT MICRO-BOX/MICRO-DONGLE*   *
Micro-Box HTC PRO CABLE 2 SOFTWARE V1.0.0.7 for our NEW HOT HTC PRO CABLE 2 ADDON!  HOT SPRINT HTC UPDATE : FAST DIRECT UNLOCK by USB CABLE WITHOUT ROOT for NEXT MODELS :*  *
- SPRINT HTC Desire 510, 
- SPRINT HTC Desire 626s,
- SPRINT HTC One E8, 
- SPRINT HTC One M7, 
- SPRINT HTC One M8, 
- SPRINT HTC One M9
- SPRINT HTC 0P6B70000, 
- SPRINT HTC 0PAJ50000, 
- SPRINT HTC 0PCV10000, 
- SPRINT HTC 0PJA20000, 
- SPRINT HTC 0PM920000, 
- SPRINT HTC PN0720000
- SPRINT HTC 831C, 
- SPRINT HTC A11_CHL, 
- SPRINT HTC A32E_WHL, 
- SPRINT HTC HIMA_WHL
- SPRINT HTC M7_WLS, 
- SPRINT HTC M8_ACE_WHL, 
- SPRINT HTC M8_WHL 
+ Many FIX ! 
+ NO MORE CABLE Modification needed for FASTBOOT USB  *       
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
BR 
Julvir  
Also please dont forget the NEW PRICE FOR OUR 10 YEARS :  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

DONT FORGET !!!       
                ----              ----              ----               ----              ----              ----              ----               ----              ----              ----              ----               ----              ----              ----              ----               ----              ----              ----              ----     *
Dear MICRO-BOX users  
for our 10 YEARS ANNIVERSARY !!!! 
we will offer you the BEST PRICE EVER MADE !*    *10 YEARS = 10 WEEKS OF PROMOTION !!*  
MICROBOX FULL ACTIVATED - *100 Euros*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
MICRO-DONGLE - *50 Euros*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
HTC PRO 2 CABLE - *30 Euros*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
HTC     - *10 Euros*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Alcatel - *10 Euros*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
LG/ZTE  - *10 Euros*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
BB      - *10 Euros*   &   BB MEP0 - *10 Euros*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Sagem/SE - *10 Euros*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
1y Supp - *10 Euros*  &   2y Supp - *20 Euros*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
1y FULL - *50 Euros*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
MAGMA - *50 Usd*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
INFINITY - *50 Usd*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
SLBOX - BASIC *20 Euros*   &   FULL *50 Euros*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
BR
Julvir 
NB : LIMITED OFFER !! 10 WEEKS ONLY

----------


## mohamed73

*The Cable in Action :*   
 [YOUTUBE]8xYh3YN78-Y&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]
 [YOUTUBE]P6DVc04udLQ&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]
 [YOUTUBE]ZgV9dk_vPEE&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]
 [YOUTUBE]iTgz7CrTlXU&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## mohamed73

[YOUTUBE]-69NbAypBS0[/YOUTUBE] 
See how to use our cable !    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- Direct Unlock - Read Code - Flash - Repair IMEI - Remote Unlock by IMEI - Unlock Security Code - 
Stay in Touch with us : 
Follow us on Web 3.0 : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Follow us on French Forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Follow us on Facebook : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Follow us on Twitter : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Follow us on Youtube : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
#1 SUPPORT WITH VIDEO TUTORIALS !!! : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
#1 REALTIME update of SUPPORTED MODELS list ! : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

